# Running now, soon to be driving



## TLN4U (May 21, 2012)




----------



## DoubleJ2 (Feb 12, 2011)

From your title, I thought I would see a picture of you ground driving (running) :lol:

Cute picture


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Look at that mane! Goodness!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

what a fuzz ball. I didn't know it got that cold in CA.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

^ Thats the crazy thing. No matter where a mini is located, they always grow these _insane_ winter coats. Even down here in Texas where it rarely dips before freezing- and usually only at night- they have 4-5" thick coats!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

My goodness what a cute little guy!


----------

